# Voting Poll: Photo of the Month - November 2009



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 31, 2009)

Which is your favourite?

Nominations over here


----------



## astrostu (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe I'm just noticing it 'cause this is the first time a shot I have is in the running ... but this thread has 99 views (as of writing this) and only 7 votes.  Come on, folks!  I'm not saying vote for me - just take 30 seconds, look at the shots, and vote for one you like!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 1, 2010)

It's a problem common both here and in the Photo Challenge unfortunately.


----------



## Heck (Jan 6, 2010)

Voted.


----------



## pho-sky (Jan 6, 2010)

I do think if you can show the photos in the forum , that will make the topic better


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 6, 2010)

astrostu said:


> Maybe I'm just noticing it 'cause this is the first time a shot I have is in the running ... but this thread has 99 views (as of writing this) and only 7 votes.  Come on, folks!  I'm not saying vote for me - just take 30 seconds, look at the shots, and vote for one you like!



I already voted...but I don't get that either.  It doesn't take long to vote...

I wonder though...how are the views counted?  Is 99 views 99 different people, or 9 people each looking at it 10 times?

Does it add a view every time I click on a thread?


----------



## CSR Studio (Jan 6, 2010)

Didn't even know this was here. Now that I do I will vote all the time. Just voted on this one!


----------



## Heck (Jan 7, 2010)

CSR Studio said:


> Didn't even know this was here. Now that I do I will vote all the time. Just voted on this one!


 
I think thats the problem. It took me a long time to find this secton. Maybe a pop up message at the start of the voting once a month and Im sure at least votes will go up 50 to 100.


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Jan 8, 2010)

As statred in previous threads; Where are the winners of the previous months? 

I would like to know who wins/won, not only for this thread but for the past as well.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jan 8, 2010)

You can find them announced at the end of each of the voting threads for the month in question, just as they will be in here in a little over a weeks' time.


----------



## kennyshafard (Jan 19, 2010)

Some of the photos seem too good to be true. I am truly amazed.


----------

